# Auto-Hide Source when media playback is complete



## Psebcool (Apr 20, 2020)

Hi,

I use some of Medias playback as overlays , but I need to manually hide them when they are complete before to reuse them.

An idea to workaround it, is to add an option in the properties of the source, to "auto-hide" it when media playback is complete. Is it possible ?

Thanks !


----------



## dodgepong (Apr 20, 2020)

As of OBS Studio v25, you can set a hotkey to restart a media source. Have you tried that?


----------



## Psebcool (Apr 20, 2020)

dodgepong said:


> As of OBS Studio v25, you can set a hotkey to restart a media source. Have you tried that?



Really ? Nice I will take a look about that ! Thanks !


----------

